# My favorite lake is still my favorite



## grizz55chev (May 26, 2017)

May is always good on French Meadows, here's some pics of our day.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Jun 17, 2017)

Beautiful trout. I've always wanted to fish N calif but it's a bit of a drive from CT!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice trouts Grizz


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 2, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice trouts Grizz


Thanks SS, we just spent a week camping and fishing there over Father's Day weekend. We caught many more of these guys and brought them home to smoke for later use, a good batch of browns, rainbows and Kokanee. The lake has recovered from our 5 yr. drought nicely.


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

